
Federal Court Rules Politicians Can’t Block Constituents on Social Media - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/politicians-cant-block-constituents-social-media/
======
JoshTriplett
While I certainly think it makes sense to be able to criticize and discuss
politics and politicians in any medium you have available, the right place for
_unfiltered_ commentary is _on your own page_ , or _in a letter_ , not _in
comments on someone else 's page_. Doesn't matter if they're a public
official; comment pages need moderation.

This is not a good precedent; this means that if someone wants to spew
incoherent, hate-filled invective, the basic tools of moderation are
unavailable to deal with that.

The right analogy here is not to a letter or demonstration; the right analogy
is the peanut gallery at a courtroom or legislative body. If you decide to
start screaming in the middle of such a location, you'll be told to shut up or
be removed as disruptive. You can take it right outside if you like, or stick
it on a giant poster on a stick.

